
A Quantum Origin for Spacetime - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/physical-world/2019/quantum-origin-spacetime
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"That sounds like entangled particles must be able to communicate faster than
light. Otherwise it’s impossible to imagine how one of them could know what
was happening to the other across a vast spacetime expanse. But they actually
don’t send any message at all. So how do entangled particles transcend the
spacetime gulf separating them? Perhaps the answer is they don’t have to —
because entanglement doesn’t happen in spacetime. _Entanglement creates
spacetime_."

My thoughts:

If that last statement is true, then guess what that means?

It means that for the nth time (in the History of Science) scientists have
_confused cause with effect_...

 _If_ that last statement is true...

